# Our costumes this year



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

My Pumpkin Monster costume (thanks to jdubbya for the good deal on the mask)









My son Noah the pirate (he chickened out on the hat and dreadlocks), and his 2 zombie friends. The girls were great, creeping around the yard and freaking people out, especially the adults.










3 evil witches and their familiar, my wife Lori is the black cat (she doesn't like to dress up, but I begged her to wear something)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, you've got some looooong arms, or is that just the perspective?

The kids look great and the ladies are lovely.


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks Roxy, the arms are pvc and foam, and added an extra 3 feet to my arm length.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Looks great! Your pumpkin monster is awesome and the rest of the scare crew look like they're having fun!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great looking crew


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

Nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GrimFinger (Oct 20, 2014)

drevilstein said:


> My Pumpkin Monster costume (thanks to jdubbya for the good deal on the mask)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

